# Guess who passed her birch ORT?



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Frieda passed it in 15.44 seconds. I was hoping for under 10, since we routinely do that in class, but I'm happy with 15 in a new environment with other dogs around.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oops, that should have gone in Braggs. Sorry!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats!!! what's birch ORT??


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> Congrats!!! what's birch ORT??


Odor Recognition Test for the scent of Birch. First step to being able to trial in K9 Nose Work.

ETA: Well, first step after starting classes.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! Any specific reason that Birch is the first scent they need to learn? 
(And thread is in Brags now, well deserved!)


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Good girl Frieda!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey Twyla, when is Woolf starting nose work? I have plenty of boxes and birch q-tips, so let me know if you need any.


----------

